# Owners with no clue. rantish



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I know as trainers, we come across this a lot, but it never gets any less frustrating.
I have a friend whom I've been working for since she moved down to fl. She bought a pair of unbroke mustangs, and wanted to break them and bronc them out herself. She's never had a formal lesson, hadn't ridden in two years, and these are her first horses. Once a week, I'd come out and give her a lesson on starting her 8 year old mare THE RIGHT WAY. She would try these things while I was there, complain the whole time its not working, then do it "her way" when I wasn't there. What she got is a horse that did what it was asked when it felt like it, and got away with hell and cookies. She got the horse "hand broke" (I don't call pawing on the lead or running over the crossties, or ME for that matter any kind of "broke")and continued to saddle break her which went well. She asked me to bronc her out (after breakig her tailbone trying) which I did. I put three rides on this mare, and she would have made a nice gaming pony. But she can't be lunged, since my friend gave up when the horse tried to escape the roundpen. she can't be worned, as she took 2 inches of flesh out of my friends arm last time. She can't work with a farrier (I do barefoot trimming and tried working on her and got a hoof to the thigh attempting to just snip off hangerson.) And she can't be bathed. The hose is surely going to eat her. What's worse, shortly after I put those rides on her, this girl moved her to a SIX ACRE pasture. Its been four months since the girl could touch the horse. Every time I make time to work with her, she cancels. The horse won't even come to her for food, lashes out when she tries to halter her, and will stir the other horses into a frenzy when you push her. 
What's even worse than that, she now trying to sell the horse! She says she has two weeks to sell this mare before it becomes my problem. And she's my friend, but I don't want my name anywhere near this horse for what she's advertising. She's advertising a horse who stands tied for groomin, bathing etc, who can long line, be saddled, and who's been broke walk/trot. She's advertising a sweet horse that needs a consistent soft hand. On top of this, wth the way the market is down here, she'll never get what she's asking. I want to look for someone who will love the horse for what she is and make her into something. Not for a lawsuit for selling a dangerous animal. I'm just stuck. I've told my friend the honest truth, but she doesn't want to hear it. I'm at a loss as to what to do for this owner, but I don't want this horse on my hands!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Stand your ground. Do NOT take the horse. Stop trying to help her with the horse. Have nothing more to do with this person when it comes to horses. Be her friend on a friend basis. Let her clean up her own problem. You should be fairly safe legally, since it has been two months since the horse has been messed with. Even if this costs you a friendship, you should wash your hands of this matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

how does this horse become your problem? i think i missed something...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with Lady. Let her deal with it, she got herself into it, you warned her and tried to help her now she has to fix her own problems. Tell her you're done with her horse and until she's ready to listen to you, a trained professional and give up her ideas of how to train a horse up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Until she's willing to commit to 6 months of training (on your property so you can supervise or with another trainer), tell her you won't have any part of it. She made the mess, let her clean it up.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Tell her to sign the horse over to you if it is to become YOUR problem. Dart, drug or otherwise chemically restrain it for some farrier work, and a trailer ride. Then start doing what you know how to do when you get it home. 
Or while it's down with a dart euthanize it. 

Friends do not take advantage of friends this way. If your name is attached to the eventual sale of this animal, in this shape, it could get ugly since you are a trainer....


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't touch this horse with a laser pointer again, if it were me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

The horse becomes my problem when she leaves to move back to mass next week. She's leaving both her horses here (she's got a just turned two year old colt that she already broke w/t/c and his knees aren't even developed yet. Besides that, there's no way this girl should be riding anything under 14 h) she's already told her BO and family that I would be tying up her lose ends in sfl. 
I really don't want to put the horse down. She does have some potential and could be brought around with the correct training. She's just currently dangerous. I think what I may end up doing is waiting til she has to go, then doing what I need to do sell the horse. I don't want it on my hands, and I don't plan on training for her in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She wants you to tie up loose ends?! 

How about she pays YOU for the trouble, and call it even. Then you can do whatever you want with the horses.. because honestly you're being taken for granted, used... manipulated. 

That's not okay.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

ANALISA

Dont you just hate ignorance from some people uugh. Okay first off she leaves the state without either of the horses and doesnt sign any kind of contract or pays you for services in most states will concider this abandonment of property. if they are on your property then they become yours now either you can bill your friend for any costs rendered ( Training, feeding, sale agent ) or sell the horses and keep the money. The poor horses. I feel bad for them in this case because that idiot didnt give them a good start and lessen the chances of finding a good home. I hope that you can fix this for the horses sake and get them safe good homes. Good Luck Be safe.

TRR
PS Friends and Family are always the first to screw you over.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh and keep all reciepts of any costs to you. Send her certified mail on money owed etc etc. Covers your butt 

TRR


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I know I'm being used and manipulated. I've taken a lot onto my plate and just didn't have the energy or time to keep this from becoming a problem (I should have made the time and had contracts and boundaries in place, but that's my fault and hindsight is 20/20) the horses aren't on my property, so a lien on them would not be legal, even though she's technically abandoning them. She wants to keep the colt as a pasture puff til she can ship him. (They sat here for nearly a year before she moved down and started working them, I don't think he'll be moving soon) if the mare doesn't sell before the girl leaves, I'm going to drop her price and change her add and send her on her way. I think it'll be easier to just cut my losses, be rid of the problem and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I seriously dont understand, the horse isnt on your property why worry about any of it. You are ALLOWING YOURSELF to be a doormat. You need to learn the difference between helping someone with THEIR problems, and allowing someone elses problem become yours. You just need to stop.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I seriously dont understand, the horse isnt on your property why worry about any of it. You are ALLOWING YOURSELF to be a doormat. You need to learn the difference between helping someone with THEIR problems, and allowing someone elses problem become yours. You just need to stop.


Agreed. If you are a trainer, as you stated, you have a reputation to look after. Helping a horse, that by your own admission, is aggressive, kicks, bites so badly it has removed 2 inches of flesh from someone, can't be caught, wormed, trimmed or haltered....FOR NOTHING is not a very smart business move. Who are you going to sell this horse to? Would you want to put your name to it?

You have been had. I'm sorry that you're in this situation but you should have put your foot down a long time ago. As for what to do now, well, good luck with the training process, hopefully she comes round. If not, a dangerous horse like that may well have to be PTS. It's sad because it isn't the horse's fault but a well placed kick will kill a person, especially if the horse means business when they take aim.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

This owner is a friend before she's a client, which is why I've been dealing with this at all. Also, maybe its daydreaming but this mare does have potential. When handled correctly, and properly desensitized, she'd be a wonderful little gaming pony. She's only dangerous because this girl is inexperienced and the horse is intelligent. She bites because she knows she'll be left alone. Kicks because she doesn't understand what's being asked. She's aggressive when you get aggressive first. The horse would be a danger to others as the girl is LYING to people who would potentially try to handle her. When handled properly, with the correct attitude and approach, she's willing to work with you, but not for you. 

As I've said, if she's going to continue to advertise the horse as green broke, safe to handle etc, my name will not be attached. Once the care of the horse is passed over to me (as is my obligation to my friend, her barn owner AND the horse) I will sell her to someone for WHAT SHE IS. An unbroke, half wild, mare with great potential. There are buyers out there who would thoroughly enjoy this mare, as I did when I worked with her. 
As I also said, I know I've been used and walked on. Such is the sacrifice some of us must make when trying to keep friends, or do right by an animal. I see this much the same as buying a horse from a kill pen. Pay double what the killer paid to save it- is equal to- give up a little time and effort so she has a good home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I still don't get how it's your responsibility...


----------



## ChrisDocter (Apr 20, 2012)

Ouch. Went through something close to that very recently myself. Helped a friend try to bring a horse she knew was dangerous along. The mare got worse and worse because my friend wouldn't be CONSISTENT because she felt the mare had "emotional trauma". It was okay if the mare was violent, because her feelings were hurt. The horse ended up shattering my friend's ankle and knocking her out cold, and because no one else in her family could get near the horse. (You couldn't even dump feed over the pen without being charged) She decided to sell it. Put an add up for a "beautiful well broke mare with good ground manners." 
When the first person (A grandma, looking for a KID'S horse) came to look at the mare, my friend called me and asked me to show her (She couldn't walk to the bathroom without help yet). I love my friend, but I don't want my reputation ruined or someone's child hurt (the mare was GORGEOUS and people didn't listen to the "she's dangerous" part whether it was mentioned or not). I told my friend that while I valued her friendship, I couldn't help her. She was mad, but she didn't get a say in the matter.
The mare ended up going to an outfitter in Canada and after a stint as a pack horse, has a quite different opinion of things. It was the best way really. My friend gets to look at me and say "see, I TOLD you that was a good horse!" and I didn't feel like I caused anyone else pain. 
If I were you, I wouldn't get any more involved than what you already are. But, friendship is a tricky thing to maneuver.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes shes your friend but it's called tough love. This is completely her fault and if you bail her out she won't learn and she could do it again, expecting you to help her. Just tell her as much as you want to you simply annoy help her out here. If you still feel obligated to help do so ON YOUR TERMS tell her she has to do things your way, make her promise to only ride when you are there and if she tries to do it her way again then have nothing to do with the horse.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hey, 
So, you are in a bad situation. The things you have to ask are if trained will this horse be safe with another inexperienced rider? Do you have time/energy and resources to retrain it? If its not safe for an inexperienced rider are you willing to hold on to it for an extended period of time if a suitable home cannot be found? If this horse is as unsafe as you say is its potential worth all the drama and energy you will put into it? 
I guess I come at it with the idea that the world is full of nice horses that need homes. Some horses are psychopaths, not many but some. So, every time you "save" a snotty horse you send a sweet one to slaughter. In which case, you have to ask yourself is it worth it? Yes, they may be able to be turned around with time/energy/love and daisies but with the horse population we have we have to triage horses and resources. I say this as someone with a yard full of horses that would otherwise end up on a one way trip to Canada or Mexico. We brought them into the world and we be there when they are taken out. 
I would also try leaning on your friend a little. If you said that if the horses were left in your care due to their poor manners they would be euthanized would she take them with her up north? I would be that if she thought they were going to be euthanized she would find a spot for them pretty quick. I would also assume that if she leaves the state without those horses she is not coming back for them and they are not going with her.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> This owner is a friend before she's a client, which is why I've been dealing with this at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your definition of friendship and mine are very different. This person, in my eyes, ceased to be a 'friend' a long time ago and started to become a parasite.

I wouldn't let some idealistic notion of friendship cloud your judgement on this one, it's _your _safety, finances and reputation that are at stake. But hey, do what you want. 



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> As I also said, I know I've been used and walked on. Such is the sacrifice some of us must make when trying to keep friends, or do right by an animal. I see this much the same as buying a horse from a kill pen. Pay double what the killer paid to save it- is equal to- give up a little time and effort so she has a good home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is going to come across incredibly harsh, but you really need to smarten up. You know you've been used and yet you continue to offer more and more. 

Also, somewhat unrelated but interesting, why would you pay double what the kill buyer paid? If you really wanted to do a good deed, be smart about it: Go to the auction and _outbid _the dealer. Only takes an additional dollar to outbid a dealer at an auction, offering to pay double after the fact is silly.

I am sure that you are a good person with good intentions, and for that you are to be commended. Perhaps learn from this and remember to look after yourself first, cos no-one else will.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't buy kill pen horses, but imy business partner used to peruse the holding pens and whenever one caught her eye, the kill pen owner asked for double what he paid at auction. I don't know why she didn't go to the auction, that's just how she did things. 

Due to some issues I have I have a hard time making friends. This girl has had my back throughout my treatment, listened to me when I needed her and been loyal to a t. Being a bad "business" friend, in my opinion and situation, can be overlooked when the rest of the friendship is all for my benefit. Also, I'm not offering more help to her, as far as horse wise, after the sale of this mare. I won't be doing any more training before she's sold. I won't be putting any more effort in than I already have, other than setting her up for shipping when she's sold. 
A few years from now with the right training and lots of miles, this mare could potentially carry around some little kid, just not without consistency like CD said. 
I guess its impossible to convey the complexity of how I feel about this and what I want out of it, which is nothing but the continued support and pleasantries of a friendship, and a hopeful future for a good horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, well good luck and all the best. Stay safe and do what you have to do.

Respectfully, you sound young (as in late teens?) and as such you have a long future ahead of you in this business should you continue on with it.

Beware, the horse industry is fraught with people who would take advantage of you, friend or not. There are many wonderful, good people too. Learning to differentiate between the two can be difficult! Just keep your wits about you from the get go.

I hope all goes well with this mare, it is very sad to hear stories like this and I do hope that you can find a good home for her where she (and her owners) will be safe and happy.

All the best.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It doesn't sound like you have an obligation to take this horse, but maybe there is more than you are sharing here. 

I am a little confused though, you are saying that the horse is basically wild and that's how you will advertise it, but also that you put training into her and she was a good little gaming pony. Am I missing something? Why not just give the pony a reminder and then sell it for more?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Real friends are wonderful to have. Out of all of the people I know, I have two real friends. One girl, I haven't seen in about... oh heck, over six months. It was still warm when I saw her last, so fall of last year. I do not talk to her every day or even every week, but she I know without a doubt is my friend. It is a spectacular feeling. I too have trouble making and keeping friends. 

When we are finally professionals in our chosen fields, I will do my very best to keep our friendship out of our business relationship. I will do my best to let her do her thing, on a professional level, because I love and respect her. I will help her with anything because she is my friend. Knowing her, she is not going to use and abuse me. I would probably let her get away with more than most, but if it came down to her trying to drown herself in a vat of stupidity, 1. I am going to try to stop it; 2. If that doesn't work, I am going to let her get burned and separate myself from the situation. I don't want to drown in someone else's stupidity, no matter how much I love them. 

Oh goodness, I have watched many people I love flounder in pools of stupid. Most came out of it perfectly fine. Others just put on water wings and are still there. 

This is not your ship to go down with. It is a difficult thing to go up to someone you love and tell them, hey you know I am here for you through pretty much anything, but I cannot be involved anymore. And then give the reasons why. If they don't love you enough to stop abusing your friendship, and to be more responsible, then they do not value you the way you do them. It is TOUGH. And you have to be strong enough to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I helped start the mare about a year ago. There was no consistency to it because my friend would give up when it didn't work the first time. I put three rides on her, she has a wonderful smooth trot and a very balanced canter, if she had been my horse to train, she would have been a gaming pony. 
However, since my last ride on her she has been put into a huge pasture. The fact that she was wild until she was seven, only half trained with MAJOR holes and the sudden amount of space sent her right back into being untouchable. She reverted back to being wild, since now she can escape "work". 

The reasons I'm handling this at all is that I do much value this friendship, and I do like this horse. My friend had no idea what she was doing, and didn't want to listen to what needed to be done. We've discussed it that if she had followed the training regiment, she wouldn't have to sell this horse, that its unfair that she told everybody that I was responsible before we even knew when she'd be leaving. And we've discussed that I will be handling it my way when the time comes. She's ok with it and is very broken up about failing this mare. 
I do not want this mare on my hands, but I'm willing to do what I have to to get her into a good home, and my friendship on stable terms. She wanted more training and trailer work and this and that, but I did take your guys advice and tell her I stop at getting her sold. I didn't get paid for the training I did do that was wasted, so I won't be doing any more. 

I'm in my twenties, currently renovating and running a boarding barn, and training on the side. I have been known to let my friends walk all over me for fear of losing them. Its a personality flaw that I'm not proud of, but have a very hard time changing. Usually it doesn't effect the business end of my life, but in this case it did. I'll know better next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Real friends are hard to come by. Casual acquaintances.. dime a dozen.

She doesn't sound like a real friend. Sure she has your back before but a real friend doesn't turn around and dump 2 horses on your doorstep without the bare minimum of at least paying you for their upkeep.

You came on here and asked, we gave you our opinions.. the real deal. The unbiased, unedited raw cut. You don't like it, well then don't listen.

But making excuses about the owner.. how she's a friend before a client.. that's not professional, and it's not realistic. And regardless she's going to say you helped with the horses so your name WILL be all over it. So you probably won't get that great of a rep from these horses because they are in such a state.

That's the truth.

So what can you do? Well since you seem to like this horse, you can rework her so she's at least over her dangerous habits and send her on as a project to someone else. Or you can sell as-is and she'll probably be put down or become a pasture puff. Either way, the outcome doesn't matter but you have control over what to do.

Personally I would do the former, but I would want compensation from your friend. She needs to pay you in some form. So that you can use that money to turn her horses around because money doesn't grow from air and YOU are a trainer. THAT is your job, THAT is your income.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I helped start the mare about a year ago. There was no consistency to it because my friend would give up when it didn't work the first time. I put three rides on her, she has a wonderful smooth trot and a very balanced canter, if she had been my horse to train, she would have been a gaming pony.
> However, since my last ride on her she has been put into a huge pasture. The fact that she was wild until she was seven, only half trained with MAJOR holes and the sudden amount of space sent her right back into being untouchable. She reverted back to being wild, since now she can escape "work".
> 
> The reasons I'm handling this at all is that I do much value this friendship, and I do like this horse. My friend had no idea what she was doing, and didn't want to listen to what needed to be done. We've discussed it that if she had followed the training regiment, she wouldn't have to sell this horse, that its unfair that she told everybody that I was responsible before we even knew when she'd be leaving. And we've discussed that I will be handling it my way when the time comes. She's ok with it and is very broken up about failing this mare.
> ...


 I don't want to sound rude I'm just being blunt but if she's so "broken up about failing this mare" why didn't she take anyone's advice? she must have known on some level that this is what would result. I think what you're doing now is the right thing help her YOUR way but I'd bill her for all of it. That way she learns her lesson, that not listening to professionals will screw your horse up and cost you to fix.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I am not reworking the horse. I am not keeping the horse. She'll be sold to the best owner I can find for her. I didn't ask for any money from the very begining of this and I'm not starting now, as she couldn't pay me anyway and that would be a whole new headache. Its been determined that if the horse sells after she moves to mass, I get the profit so there's that. And, if you didn't see, I did listen. Told her how I felt and that I wouldn't be doing any work for her other than rehoming this horse, That telling everyone they were my responsibility was wrong and I would be handling it my way from the moment they are in my care. 
Also, I'm not making excuses for anybody. She is my friend before my client, that's not an excuse. I'm not saying she did anything right here. I'm not saying I did either. I put work into something that was bound to be a flop,(for the horse and my time anyway, I have at this point, been able to keep my friend) she wanted to do everything her way. I think she realized now what the future is for a horse messed up in training, and she doesn't want her to end up put down for her mistakes, which I understand. Doesn't change the situation though.

I didn't go into this with my business face on, I went in with my keep a good friend face on. Like I've said, I'll know better next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I don't really have any advice or anything, I just wanted to say that this is a crappy situation and it sucks that you have to go through it. I know what you mean about not wanting to lose friends. I hope that you can find a home for the horse.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Update. Horse is going to auction. Owner turned every offer I had for her down. Including lady who wanted to spend 200 bucks to put her on a pasture for the rest of her life. Said it was too low, that 200 wouldn't pay for her other horse, so instead horse is going to auction to be sold for meat. I know this as fact, she'll be in a holding pen til june 28, then she'll be shipped to canada for slaughter. I tried to explain to owner that she had a responsibility to the horse, not the other way around. She failed that pretty little mustang big time. Thanks anyway guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

is this a branded BLM mustang?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope. Private herd. There's nothing illegal or against any rules or contracts of any kind. Just an unfortunate situation that I wish I wasn't part of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's sad. People who don't take responsibility don't deserve to own animals IMHO.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Agreed. I'm more peeved that I took time out of my already hectic, stressful, crazy life to try and find her mare a good home, had FOUR serious offers and she turned all of them down cause they were less than 500. I would have given the horse away in this situation. And now, because she wouldn't just take the lower number to save the horses life, its going to be dog food. Furious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Tell me again why you want to be friends with this "person?" I wouldn't be able to stand to be in the same room with her.

No good deed goes unpunished....only this time the horse got punished. Big Time.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I was honestly of the opinion that if I could find this horse any other home, she would have jumped on it. I was in shock and got really angry with her when she started turning down offers. I have no wish to speak to her at all right now. I'm upset at the whole situation. My obvious misjudgment of character where it counts, the future of the horse, the irresponsibility of the owner, its all just infuriating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry she let you down, but honestly with how she was manipulating you and using you earlier in the post, I don't see this as a surprise 

Hopefully someone picks up that horse and gives it a good home..


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> The reasons I'm handling this at all is that I do much value this friendship,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What friendship? I'm not seeing a friend in this person who says she's going to leave them and let it be "your problem". This is not a friend, and NOT your problem unless you let it be.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

She certainly won't get $500 for meat.................


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> She certainly won't get $500 for meat.................


She sure won't.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like she's shown you her true colors. Nice.

She had an opportunity to mold a horse into something that could have a useful place in society, instead she molded the horse to fit into cans. Not exactly traits I would like in a friend, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

natisha said:


> She sure won't.


She wont even get 200.00. Such a shame, little horse had a chance at life and now the selfish ***** over a few dollars wont let it happen. You should send her a link to this posting.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I might send her this link chardavej, if only just to prove my point. I had one lady who was ready to pay 200 to haul this horse to wisconsin and let her be wild, since she seems happier that way. Another lady was going to pay 250 and then pay me for sixty days training plus lessons for her, and owner decided 250 was still too low. She was asking 800 before she moved, I dropped it to whatever they'd offer. The fact still remains that the horse was left for dead, and the owner still gets nothing. I would have taken this horse if I wasn't already scrounging for change for gas to get out there to sell it in the first place! I know this isn't my fault, I can't let someone take the horse without telling the owner, (who has been crossed off the friends list. This is just heartless, and irresponsible, and infuriating) and I can't stop the man she told to take her, especially with no vehicle to get to the holding pens. I feel aweful for lakota, as she really is a beautiful wild soul (and a pretty attractive color) and could have been a wonderful horse. I feel stupid for how misguided I was to what kind of person owner is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

So sad, the victim is the poor innocent horse. It breaks my heart to hear stories like this. I am currently looking for a possible companion for my mare, which will be hard to find a "match" for, for a myriad of reasons. It is an emotionally draining process, and it is hard to "march onward" w the effort b/c it often upsets me for days on end..and I can't purchase or take them all. I see horses that people are asking $1500 w no papers, no training, no real shade, or are just in a stall...and have so many glaring physical flaws that only the heartless wouldn't feel sorry for them. I mean, it makes you wish you could just give them the 1500 to much to get them to loving and safe ground! People like the one in your story should be bucked off onto a pointy end fence post at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm getting more and more aggrivated with this situation by the day. Now its "well, why can't the people you had looking at her go to the auction for her?" And "meat buyers aren't the only people at auctions" yea? The auction held at the old miami export slaughterhouse? The one in the middle of the town currently battling horse thieves who butcher loved animals in the streets? I've worked in the south florida equine industry for seven years as a professional. I know our market, what riders want, and how to make horses into it. I've been to the auctions and bought horses for fifty bucks, that the meat buyers didn't even look at cause they were so thin. A fat unpapered, unbroke, untouchable mustang? Dog food. And now I'm supposed to rally troops for a horse she failed to be responsible for? I'm seething. Just needed to vent. And explode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't believe in keeping a horse that's dangerous because you think it has potential. That does make it your problem if someone gets hurt. Worse, if you get hurt, who's going to take care of you? 

I say get it in your name if you must, then get rid of it asap. Any way you can.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Get the vet out and euthenize the poor animal before you send it to auction. Save her the terrible trip and a bloody ending.

This woman abandoned her horse. ABANDONED. Which means she has NO say in what happens to the horse next. Sell her to a family or put a bullet in her head. 

This horse isn't wild. It was abused. You don't bronc out horses anymore. You train them. BIG difference. I spent more time retraining horses who had been "cowboyed" than starting young horses. *This poor animal was taken from it's home range, got the crap abused out of it, became abandoned, and now she'll be strung up by her hind leg and bled out.
*
If you want to HELP in this situation, HELP THAT HORSE. NOT your "friend". Sell her for $200 to the next person that walks by and tell this woman she has to eat what you give her because YOU REFUSE TO PUT HER ON A TRUCK. YOU are in charge of selling that horse. So SELL her to whoever walks by. A HORSE IS ONLY WORTH WHAT SOMEONE WILL PAY FOR IT. Nothing more.

IF you don't want to retrain that horse, do the next best thing for it. Shoot it or sell it. Time is running out. Better choose soon.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses to not go directly to a kill pen. The horse will go thro the auction and the highest bidder gets it. Even so called "kill" buyers have been known to take horses home, put a little time on them and sell privately as it is more profitable. Before the horse leaves your property I hope you have a written contract with the owner or you could find your butt in a sling.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure how the law works in that state or area, but I know here, if a horse has been abandoned for a certain amount of time, its the barn owner's horse to do with what they like. If she's not paying board or any such thing, whoever is boarding or keeping the horse has the right to get rid of the horse however they choose.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Agreed. I'm more peeved that I took time out of my already hectic, stressful, crazy life to try and find her mare a good home, had FOUR serious offers and she turned all of them down cause they were less than 500. I would have given the horse away in this situation. And now, because she wouldn't just take the lower number to save the horses life, its going to be dog food. Furious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 if she wants YOU to sell the horse then she should take YOUR price. and that's AFTER your cut. Explain to her nobody in their right mind will pay more then 300$ for a wild horse and if she doesn't take then next offer then horse will more then likely go to slaughter, dont be nice about you've been nice enough.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

> This woman abandoned her horse. ABANDONED. Which means she has NO say in what happens to the horse next.


I agree.. ask her to sign the horse over to you and sell that mustang for $300 as offered before he ends up in a disastrous situation.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

She's already gone guys. Left the 24th for a holding pen in miami. She was there until the 28th when she was loaded onto a truck for the "miami export" auction, which is held in the old slaughter house. (Still functional) I know not all auctions are all kill buyers. I've paid fifty bucks for a horse to skinny for the meat buyers at this auction. We were the only training buyers there, and we were doing rescue work. She's most likely already dead. Look toward the end of page three. It explains it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Way to go.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Listen, I did everything in my legal power to find the horse a home. I can't sell someones horse without their knowledge, I can't take the horse myself as I can't afford another, and I can't stop the barn owner from taking her to auction at the owners request. I had offers, I begged, and fought, and persuaded my butt off. In the end, the owner didn't want to listen. She went where she thought the money was regardless of the future of the horse. I'd appreciate it if you didn't come at me for not doing enough, as anything more would have put me in legal or financial trouble. I did the best I could. Sometimes stupidity wins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

And perhaps reading the thread in full before you post might be good to start doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

We can agree to disagree


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> We can agree to disagree


Wasn't her horse. She did what she legally could, horse wasn't abandoned, yet.

Curious, what did she get for the little mustang? 75.00?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

you know, I'm really starting to question why anybody in their right mind would give a flying rat turd about being on one of these things. You can do the right thing, all the way around, and still have people who don't even know you judge you, be rude to you, be condescending and sometimes downright b*t*hy. I guess I could blame it on individuals being far less than socially polite, on parents raising absolute terrors for children, on old used up hags with nothing better to do than put others down to feel good about themselves because they can no longer DO anything. But I know you wouldn't go to jail or put your family in jeopardy over someone elses horse. I had no control over when the barn owner took that horse. I have no control of what happens after she's off that property. All I had the opportunity of doing is finding a suitable home, that the owner approved of so that I wasn't legally prosecuted, before she had the barn owner take her to auction. If you think I'm the one in the wrong here, you need to have your wires checked. I put time, money, sweat and bruises into an animal that wasn't even mine for someone who turned out to be a down and out irresponsible wretch. And I won't agree to disagree. I worked my butt off to find that horse a home and I don't appreciate anybody blaming her fate on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, I've been trying to bite my tongue while reading this. It's pretty sad a horse is losing his life over this. You said earlier that there were people interested in buying the horse just not at her price. I would have at least bought the horse from her and sold it to one of those that was interested. You would lose money out of the deal, but at least you saved a horse's life and your friend got her money. You said you couldn't afford to take on another horse and I don't know your financial situation. Maybe you didn't have the money to buy it at her price which that would be understandable and I'm sure if you did, you would have done that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know what she went for. I didn't go to the auction. I'm ****ed that it happened. I'm upset that time and money that could have fixed up my barn and helped my family went to nothing. It sucks that animals have to trust stupid people to do the right thing. I'm mad that what could have been a happy healthy horse will be dog food. I liked her. She was a challenge. She was beautiful and the only upside is that she won't be subject to any more people. 

On a side note, when I say bronc out, I mean I put the first rides on her. When I gave the girl lessons, I taught natural horsemanship. What she did on her own time is unknown to me. I got on the horse for her, and it bucked like mad. I rode it out, hence the phrasing, bronced her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I would have taken her if I could. She went down to five hundred, and if my mare had sold before she was taken, I would have bought her, put ninety days on her and sold her for a minimal profit. But that didn't happen. I wracked my brain in every which way to figure this out. I even had a rescue lady ready to take them if she was late to pay the barn owner, but of course he's pocketing the money from the auction so he wouldn't release the mare to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> If you think I'm the one in the wrong here, you need to have your wires checked. I put time, money, sweat and bruises into an animal that wasn't even mine for someone who turned out to be a down and out irresponsible wretch. And I won't agree to disagree. I worked my butt off to find that horse a home and I don't appreciate anybody blaming her fate on me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think you're in the wrong.. ignore Copper. Honestly her replies are coming off as snooty and rude. Not what you need right now.

You did what you could. Your 'friend' is the one in the wrong, not you. Do not blame yourself, and don't allow others to degrade your spirit. 

~~~~~

Not every horse makes it. What's done is done.

Now leave the OP alone.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Way to go.


Why are you so stuck up? It was in no way the OPs fault she did everything she could for the horse but the owner was greedy and stupid and will more then likely get the horse killed. No body wants to hear your negativity.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, you did more than enough. And you are right, sometimes stupidity just wins out. Not your fault and no, you shouldn't have to have put yourself in any kind of bind over this!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. it really was such a pointless loss. Due to the sheer selfishness of two people, a potentially good horse is gone. Really makes you wonder about humans as a whole. I mean, we're so capable of being so cruel to one another, and especially cruel to animals who have no choice in the matter. Sure, you've got genuine good and forward thinking individuals out there, but the majority of us are constantly doing things untoward. I get it, they're just animals, but really, how much respect for LIFE in general is there? This owner apparently hadn't found any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think the majority of humanity is bad, and it irks me when people make sweeping generalizations like that. The author of such sentiments of course excluded, being of higher moral fiber than the rest of human kind.

You just need to learn to be more selective who you consider as friends. These people were no more your friends than they had empathy for their animals.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Pleasure to see you as always speed racer. I do not now, nor have I ever expressed that I felt I was of higher moral fiber than anybody. Check the use of the words "we're" and "us" in my statement. I do not exclude myself from the "bad" population, in fact I am acknowledging its existence AND including myself. And, perhaps it is not so true for you, but I personally believe that there are places in the world where "morals" are no longer even in the vocabulary. I believe that for all the good in the world there is just as much bad, but this has nothing to do with the fate of this horse and I'm really sick of you being nasty to me. I've told you, if you don't like my threads, and you don't have anything nice to say, please stay off of them. I am asking you nicely.

As per the second part of your post, I have admitted to being blind to her true colors, and to regretting my mistake. But thanks for beating a bruised horse, so to speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Analisa.. Speedy is not being nasty. She's speaking truth in her recent post. Good friends are very hard to find and a clue to their true selves is how they treat their animals.

But even we screw up sometimes. I've been a jerk in my past.. though I wouldn't really ever treat a horse as your friend did :/ unless I just didn't want to deal with the idea of it coming back to me post sale. Auctions are really straight forward, apparently.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, and the part about moral fiber? The continued attack from my zombie thread? She don't like me. I don't know why. But she's mean, and rude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

And SR, since you don't seem to see a point in answering my PM about why your so after me, I'll ask you here, what's your beef?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stangs (Feb 15, 2013)

*found this through another forum*

i just wanted to clear some things up here... the horses shes talking about were mine. she never cantered on my horse and the only trot she did was accidental. most of the stuff she said was actually untrue! ill try to get to each thing but may miss some. i never tried selling my mare for $800 thats just stupid! it was set at 600 but i was willing to go lower. the lady that she said offered 200 only offered 100 and i told her i didnt like her she sounded "too good to be true" and i didnt trust it. and that WILD never been touched mustangs from the blm were sold at a minimum of 125. my horse WAS trained n every way EXCEPT riding because she bucked. she did infact do everything i said she did. she DID tie (the reason she said she didnt was because the old place we used to board wouldnt let me cross tie her because she was a mustang....) she tied at the ne barn though and she stood VERY well and listened to everything. my horse also NEVER bit me OR ANYONE ELSE. i did get kicked once in the thigh.. but not because of trimming or hoof things or anything... she was eating and there were a lot of horses around her as she was tied and the old BO didnt move their horses from the cross tie area and had them in her face and horses behind her and i was brishing her down and my fingernail ticked her belly right at her back leg... she thought i was a horse stealing her food... so she kicked... but NEVER kicked again. 

my horse also stood groud tied! she also DID lunge! she didnt roundpen. the closed in roundpen made her feel trapped and when she tried to jump out a tiny window i figured it was doing more damage than good so i just lunged her on a line. WHICH SHE DID BEAUTIFULLY! AT ALL GAITS WHEN ASKED. my horse was hard to catch in the pasture after a few months but thats not something to say the horse is terrible over.. a lot of horses are. i also had my horse trained for ground driving. she was in her steps of being able to be attatched to a cart but i didnt have one. she ground drove beautifully and ground tied while untacking. she w/t on the lines, went through traffic, woods, water, EVERYTHING even in the creepy tall grass with scarey cows and never spooked. she was as sweet as could be and my 5 yr old daughter was able to give her treats and pet her all over as well.

also wanted to add i was never informed of ANY OTHER OFFERS ON MY MARE. i was also going to take the price of 300 for my are because she was mostly broke (just needed work on riding but with time she would have been amazing... at least we agree there!) she did do everything i said she did. even after i couldnt catch her alone, once i did catch her i could work her jst like i did the lst time no matter how much time passed by. she remembered everything she was taught. she was in no way dangerous except under saddle as she felt trapped. i was able to get in the sadde and sit there... but putting the right foot in would send her into bucking. 

oh an also. i ASKED if she would help... i never told anyone anything she didnt tell me. i nbever told anyone she would be taking care of my "loose ends" i also only asked that she drive by IF IN THE AREA and let me know how they were doing and told her she could ride my gelding if she wanted but didnt have to. i also NEVER cancled on metting her! she always cancled on me! which i understood because of her lack of a car. but i even offered to pick her up if she needed it. and ive even gone out on days we set up only to get there and wait all day to have her say oh nvm i cant make it. 

she did help with my mare. and i never EVER said oh i cant make her do it so i wont. I TRIED EVERYTHING and my mare did great at it. one thinhg i disagreed with was shakin the lunge line at m horses fae to get her to back. so i didt do that. but i had my horse started on walking under saddle before i ever asked for help with her. what went wrong was i was riding her one day and it was muddy but she did good.. i think the bit pinched her somehow and she started bucking.and yep i broke my pelvis (the back part of it between my hip and tailbone) so please EXCUSE ME for NOT being able to attempt to keep training my horse to ride for a few months because i could barely sit, stnd, walk, lay down, or move in general!) but still i got back on the horse and got her calm. before i rebroke it slipping on the floor. then when we tried again she bucked and i fell onto the pavement and MESSED up my hand (skinnedoff a good bit of my hand and knee and elbow) it was from there we decided she needed to be trained from mounting from the ground also.... which i did! and she stood nicely for it too. but again i couldnt ride because i couldnt grip the reins and it took my hand about a month to heal over then another few months to finally be done healing. so again... PLEASE EXCUSE ME. 

i was there for her when she needed me and i tried to be after i left too but could never get into contact with her. all i did was ask if she could help go through people and sell my mare for me and that she ould keep the money. that part was true too. but what she said here isnt all true. i only ever knew of ONE offer and thats the only one i turned down! i was ready to accept 300 for her because she WAS sane and broke (again except to ride) and she was very sweet and willing and very very smart. she was weird with strangers which is why i had her help me with her feet. i was afraid if i got another farrier to do it shed kick him because she didnt like strangers. and she wasnt a stranger to her. 

i am so mad at the fact she is making me out to be this horrible person and half the stuff she said isnt at al near the truth! i had worked with my horse right before i left and she was great. i just lunged her and gave her a bath... OH YEAH! i gave her a bath! i actually did it quite a lot! and she loved baths! so thatwas a lie too. she also never took a chunk out of anyones arm and when i had the vet come out to do coggins and shots and stuff she was PERFECT for them i thught it would be a disaster but she was great. they gave her treats and she stood there didnt even flinch one bit. she wasnt there so anything she says about that is complete crap. also my horse getting wormer... she never had a problem with that either! once i caught her and worked with her and her shyness i stuck it in her mouth and poof not a problem. never gave me a problem. 

she was hardly ever around my horse or me working with my horse (except the first few times in the VERY BEGINNING of myworking with her SO OF COURSE AN UNTRAINED HORSE WONT KNOW HOW TO LUNGE RIGHT AWAY!) so the "training" shes talking about my horse not doing is crap. she never actually saw me work with her after i got her going good. except once when i ground drove her to the barn and she did great! she evn sidepassed with nothing more than a slight openeing of the hand for the side ou wanted her to go to! 

and yes i started my 2 yr old gelding w/t/c but we didnt do it often and when i DID ride it was MAYBE once a week sometimes not for 2 weeks and he rode just fine. we did very little arena work the rest was trails w/t witha short canter if safe. but other than that the rest of the time was spent just sitting in the shade me not even on the horse! he was very well trained and i even rode him bridless and bareback once. i had him trained well enough i trusted him with my never ridden before 5 yr old daughter to ride. he was great too. if she started to slip he would stop and refuse to alk until she was centered agin! so her telling me im a bad horseperson is ridiculous! i wasnt able to get great results with my mare because i didnt have what i needed at first with her and then i got seriously hurt a couple times and was UNABLE to ride so the inconsistancies were what went wrong there... and the first barn when it rained it was unrieable condistions for sometimes a week or more due to mud (slippery mud) or a ft of water in the "ring". i continued paying my board until october when i found out my horses werent even there anymore! 

i never said i wouldnt sell my mare because the proce wouldnt cover my other horses board. i had that covered. i saidi woudnt sell her for 100 because she WAS trained in everything BUT saddle. 600 was my high point. i was willing to go lower.. but 100 really? even fully wild never been touched by a human eer horses from the blm are sold NO LESS than 125. my horse had been worked with and i went through a lot to get er where she was. she was stubborn and hard headed and ONLY ONCE did she take the herd of horses and scramble them up. but turns out it was because of a storm that hit out ofnowhere about 30 mins later. she never acted like that again. but WAS hard to catch. she would outwit your every move. 

i never forced her to help me with the horses. i asked and she offered so that was it. i then offered to let her keep the money or at least some of it depending how much we got from her for helping me. there are 2 sides to every story. dont make me out to be the bad person just from hers alone. the bar kept them at sold my horse without any warning to me (my other horse i was keeping) never said a thing to me and they had my address as i kept mailing them checks every month. things happened at the barn and the origional person i was paying was no longer there... but they never told me that nor did they try to contact me OTHERWISE i would have switched the name on the checks and rewritten them out for them. i never missed a payment and they were always there the first week of the month (which is when it was due). i found this thread from another horse forum and i needed to defend myself. and yes i did decide t send my mare to auction (though it wasnt the one she was saying it was it was another a ittle further up north the BO frequented i just cant remember the name) butit was due to the fact she never told me about ANY OTHER OFFERS on my mare and i was not going to accept the 100 from a lady that even SHE described as an entitled hoarder! i just didnt trust her. seemed like a fairy tale. a horse gets to live on a pasture her whole life sounds great... but the lady was pushy and threatened to take both my horses if i didnt sell her my mare for 100. thats not the way you conduct a transaction so i did not want her to have my horse. 

i should also mention that i was her friend. i offered her a place to stay when things got bad with her bf once. ive offered her to give her gas money so we could meet up more often or to pick her up to go trail riding or something. and then when she thought she would have to sell her mare and i was keeping m gelding i offered to let her ride him whenever she needed as long as she didnt push him too far since he was young. or to just hang out with him if she needed horsey time. i also told her she DID NOT HAVE TO ride him or train him or ANYTHING but if she wanted to she could. i offered her a lot of things she turned down. i tried to spend time with her but she never could because of different reasons. or when she finally could i couldnt because my ex had the car and was at work. but if we made plans to do it i took him to work and kept the car for the day. i never lied about my horse. at the time i said she was green broke.. because she WAS. i DID ride her smoothly at a walk before she started bucking. and quite a few times too! i dont think she ever saw it though because i asked for help AFTER she started bucking and i couldnt sit it. and then the rest has been mentioned. i also included when i made an ad that she DOES buck under saddle so would have to have a lot of work. but she was safer than a sack of feathers on the ground. kids would run and ride their bikes nd stuffbehind her or touch her out of nowhere and she would just stay asleep ground tied. she also NEVER ran anyone over while leading. she was trained to lead previous to my buying her. after i got her used to people again she did everything great. thats my story, and you have heard her side as well. also i was looking for shippers right when i found out my horses were gone without me knowing it. i was getting ready for quotes to have my gelding shipped to me and was trying to decide if i should wait till spring when it wuldnt be so cold incase we had a ba winer (which we didnt naturally) then i found out my horse was sld behind my back.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well now, quite a different story from the OP's version, isn't it? Not surprising, considering the OP's love of drama and always making herself out to be a hero and martyr.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## stangs (Feb 15, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Well now, quite a different story from the OP's version, isn't it? Not surprising, considering the OP's love of drama and always making herself out to be a hero and martyr.


yep and shes talked crap about me to everyone she could too. i found this by accident and im tired of being slandered all over the place by everyone so im trying to clear my name and find my horse. she did help with my horse. but she was always telling me my horse was dangerous and refused to listen when i described what she could do. as the horse world goes everyone iss different and all trainers are different. because i didnt agree with some of the ways or thigs she did i guess that made my horse worse off than hers. she did help... but not as much as she said she did... i tried to be there for her when she told me things and i tried my hardest to meet up with her when we culd but she could never make it. at the time i understood. but then i come to find out she knew where my horses went for MONTHS and didnt even bother to tell me. she knew my numbr (and if she lost her phone well there are other ways) she knew my facebook. shes claiming i abandoned them when no one even gave me a chance to step up and change anything. i had no idea they were gone. i thought my mare was sold but i thought my gelding was still there. 

i had people almost everytime i went out riding offer to buy my gelding from me. at on point i was offered a VERY good price for him. i declined it and said he was not for sale. why would i then abandon him when i could have made a lot of money off selling him? my horses were great horses. my mare was untrusting so she didnt do well under saddle but on the ground she was perfect. never a hoof out of place. she came o me for protection in her times of fear and never once did she do the things she claimed she did. except the kick i mentioned but that was my fault, brushing her while eating with at LEAST 6 horses crowding her space. but it wasnt until my nail tickled her she kicked. she didnt like scratches, only rubs. im sure she will hae some kind of super negative thing to say as shes been quite rude to me lately as well. i stood up for her all the time with everything. and she does something like this... then she goes and talks crap about me that she doesnt even know! she wasnt there for almost ANY of the things she talked about. 

she was there when i fell on the pavement... but not when i broke my pelvis so she doesnt know what happened. and THATS when my horse started this bucking thing. it spooked her that i fell off and possibley whatever made her buck in the first place and so she turned bronc. but before that she walked, backed, turned, stopped, stood to be mounted without any problems.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Well now, quite a different story from the OP's version, isn't it?


That's exactly why I don't like "rant" threads and try to stay away from them as much as possible. It's _public _forum. When you (general you) rant about friends, borders, job, remember that world is _very small_, so there is a very high chance that it comes around and bites you in a butt.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Having never met the OP (or remember any of her threads) or the person with the other side of the story, and basing my opinion only on these posts I will say this.

Yes in the end there are 2 sides to every story, and sometimes there are some similarities and sometimes it seems to be a completely different story, as in this case.

After reading the beginning of stangs post, I wondered about the legitimacy of the OP	, then I read further. Stang, what I got out of your posts was the impression of a well intended, but very inexperienced owner. And most definitely NOT someone who should be starting a horse. This is based one several things. You say she was green broke, but not under saddle because she bucked. THAT is not green broke, that is halter broke. You said your BO wouldn't let you use cross-ties because she's a mustang. That's like saying you can't use a western saddle on an arab, so I have a hard time with that excuse. 

You make it sound as though you had absolutely no control of her being sold except to turn down the only offer you had because "it was to good to be true ". So because you didn't make an effort to get references on a potential buyer, you sent her to an auction where she most likely would be sold as meat??

Maybe the dealings with the OP did go more as YOU discribed, but going by your posts your story sounds just as questionable.


----------



## stangs (Feb 15, 2013)

busysmurf said:


> Having never met the OP (or remember any of her threads) or the person with the other side of the story, and basing my opinion only on these posts I will say this.
> 
> Yes in the end there are 2 sides to every story, and sometimes there are some similarities and sometimes it seems to be a completely different story, as in this case.
> 
> ...


well i will be glad to clearify! the terms im using i understad are not "accurate" im not very used to dealing with people that understand horses so i use terms that most people will understand easily. "green broke" to most people means a trained horse that has been handled though green broke to horse people means something completely different. she was green broke for a while but with the use of the facilities i had at the time she "relapsed" in a way due to the fact i was unable to work her at times (during hurricane season it rained A LOT and it was literally unsafe to work with her there). i did not advertise her as green broke though. i stated what she was. trained up until riding. had been started but not finished and needed work. 

i understand things just fine about owning horses and starting them. everyone makes mistakes and some are more easily forgiven. my mistkes were bad timing and i should have waited until she was in a place i could work her properly. but i started my other horse as well from the ground up and he was amazing! the difference.... i started im at the new facility that had what i needed (and most of all dry footing!) i had beginners ride my boy and he never did wrong by them. even after only a week of training. without knowing my horses you can not accurately judge if i should be starting horses or not but that is my opinion as you have stated yours. 

about the BO saying i wasnt allowed to use the crossties... thats not an excuse. they actually said that to me... straight out that because she was a mustang she couldnt be trusted to stand tied... and they didnt want me tying her because they didnt want to fix the posts. even though they came and she was tied and she never did anything wrong. it was only crosstying though... i had to tie her with her lead rope to the middle boards between the posts. but she did tie. they just wouldnt allow me to cross tie her because she was a mustang. that is there words not mine. 

i also wasnt given a chance to ask for references. the OP when she told me about her alo tried forcing me into selling my mare to that lady. i wasnt being given a choice in anyting and they were pushing me. i didnt trust the situation. she could have also easily been sold to meat by the lady that wanted to buy her in the first place! there is no guaruntee about anything these days. i didnt trust it because of he way they were pushing me into THAT sale and with what was being said (that she was a hoarder and entitled and got what she wanted. and i saw her trying to get her way. i couldnt see that lady sticking to her story). i hope that makes a bit more sense :wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

stangs said:


> i hope that makes a bit more sense :wink:



None of it makes any sense on either side. You were sending checks for board that were not cashed, the horse was sold because of that, and you claim the horse was stolen. 
This entire story is a hot mess, and it's all over the horse boards with each of you telling your side of the story, and slanting it in your own preferential direction.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm certainly is interesting seeing two sides of the story.....

My opinion, 

Both agree that the mare went to auction and that is a **** shame.

After that, well you know ladies, having read a lot of your stories here and elsewhere, I am so glad that I don't have either of you as neighbors, there is only room in my life for so much crazy, and I have enough in real life.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

neither of the horses went to auction. they are in a rescue in wisconsin. on about 500 acres, with about 20 other horses. they are well cared for by a woman whose name is roberta, whos husband is some kind of major doctor. they run a rescue between florida, texas and wisconsin. the abrn owner set everything up with her. i had NOTHING to do with the removal of these horses, it was between ROBERTA and the BARN OWNER. when i went to care for the horses, they had no hay, the water was only from a pond filled with green scum, and the barn owner was furious over not being paid. 


I REPEAT< I HAD NOTHIGN TO DO WITH THE HORSES REMOVAL. 


if she didnt pay her board, and the barn owner decided to give them to a rescue, after i had been checking on them, and noticing AS WELL AS HE DID that she had abandoned them, and left them to his care with no compensation. What do you expect him to do?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

and as far as i know, the truth isnt slander.


and i still have the adds for your 800 dollar WILD mustang.

and as far as being friends, i remember it the other way around how when you were cheating on your boyfriend, I OFFERED YOU a pace to stay. 

yea, i offered to tain your horses. you have never taken a lesson in your life, never owned a horse before buying TWO WILD MUSTANGS. you confused the cra out fo your mare every time you touched her. your colt came along well, thanks to your resercha nd his being partially raised in captivity. i wish you guys could talk to roberta and the barn owner.

there were no other offers on your crazy unbroke mare. im goingn to see if i can dig up the adds. you wanna come on here and try to defend yourself, because you cant own up tot he fact that you let your horses down. it happens people fall into bad situations. i lost my first pony to one. but i dont go around blaming someone else because i couldnt afford him. and i made sure he went to a good home, i didnt abandon him in a different state while i went to go live with mommy becasue i cheated on my boyfriend over the internet.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

honestly, its a case of somebody abandoning thier horses, asking a friend to care fot them, not paying thier barn owner and a rescue came in AT THE BARN OWNERS REQUEST and removed the horses. simple as that. believe what you want.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought the mare already went to auction?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> She's already gone guys. Left the 24th for a holding pen in miami. She was there until the 28th when she was loaded onto a truck for the "miami export" auction, which is held in the old slaughter house. (Still functional) I know not all auctions are all kill buyers. I've paid fifty bucks for a horse to skinny for the meat buyers at this auction. We were the only training buyers there, and we were doing rescue work. She's most likely already dead. Look toward the end of page three. It explains it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So which is it? A rescue in WI, or an auction?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I think I might send her this link chardavej, if only just to prove my point. I had one lady who was ready to pay 200 to haul this horse to wisconsin and let her be wild, since she seems happier that way.





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> She's already gone guys. Left the 24th for a holding pen in miami. She was there until the 28th when she was loaded onto a truck for the "miami export" auction, which is held in the old slaughter house.





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I don't know what she went for. I didn't go to the auction





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> neither of the horses went to auction. they are in a rescue in wisconsin. on about 500 acres, with about 20 other horses


Do you blame anyone for being confused at this point


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> and as far as i know, the truth isnt slander.
> 
> 
> and i still have the adds for your 800 dollar WILD mustang.
> ...


That was not necessary, actually none of this drama is. You know what, don't get on Speed Racer or anyone else here for commenting. YOU both came on a public forum with this drama. The forum is free access and you will get opinions whether you like them or not. Speed has given me advice personally as have others, we've also butted heads and still become friends. I have a few people here who have become lifetime friends yet we still give advice to eachother here. Get over the fact you've gotten replies you don't like, it's going to happen..

Now I'm confused YOU say the horses didn't even go to auction? Did I miss something here? I thought YOU said they went to auction, and had the dates? This is *crazy*. :-x

At this point, I'm calling b's on both of you as well, which is it? Auction, rescue, auction, rescue? This whole thread proves to everyone on the forms you both have *a lot* of growing up to do. Drama like this should not be brought onto the forums.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

nope, i dont. heres what hapened after stang left for maine or wherever. the abrn ownere and i talked about options isnce the horses were not being paid for. Roberta came in and expressed interest, and offered 100 dollars to take the mare at least to wisconsin. Stangs refused, so Roberta waited until the barn owner was done waiting for payment, and loaded the hroses up for auction. he calls roberta, roberta wanders down to the pens, puls them out fo his trailer. i dont know if she bought them form him, i dont know if he gave them to her, all i know is when she contacted me three weeks later, both horses were on thier way up to wisconsin to be part of her herd. i updated when he told me he was loading them to auction, i never updated after i found out roberta took them.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

it may have been unneccesary, and i apologize. im sick fo dealing wiht this girl and her blame issues. im sick of being accused of stealing horses, when all i did was check on them, talk to the barn owner, and inform heer where her horses were.


IF* she cared so much about her horses after she left, why wasnt she in contact wiht the barn owner to see what was going on? phnes are everywheere, even public ones, an dive been able to contact him up until my last phone broke. 

why would they not cash her checks? why would she not be on the phone witht he bank, the owner, his bank... etc.? 

and lastly

The horses are in a better place, not penned up wiht no hay and no clean water. the are well cared for. you wanna talk crap, go ahead, but as a trainer and horse lover, i did my job. i allowed the people who could do somethign about it, to give the horses a better life. hate me if you want to, the horses are happy, i dont care what you think.
*


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> nope, i dont. heres what hapened after stang left for maine or wherever. the abrn ownere and i talked about options isnce the horses were not being paid for. Roberta came in and expressed interest, and offered 100 dollars to take the mare at least to wisconsin. Stangs refused, so Roberta waited until the barn owner was done waiting for payment, and loaded the hroses up for auction. he calls roberta, roberta wanders down to the pens, puls them out fo his trailer. i dont know if she bought them form him, i dont know if he gave them to her, all i know is when she contacted me three weeks later, both horses were on thier way up to wisconsin to be part of her herd. i updated when he told me he was loading them to auction, i never updated after i found out roberta took them.


Do you know the name of the rescue? Not meaning to check up on them or add to drama. Just curious as I'm in Wisconsin and know of a few horses that arrived not to long ago.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i never got the name, but know the lady who owns it is Roberta, she has a farm with all inds of animals, pigs, cows, dogs, a few exotics, all rescues. shes not a resale place, everything that comes is forever. her husband is some BIG TIME surgeon, so he travels a lot. 

im giong to do some research and see if i cant find her, i think i have a few emails somewhere.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i had moved on, and so have the hroses,a nd the barn owner, and roberta. the on ly person who ahsnt is stangs. i get it, its her horse or her kids horse, whatever. barn owner says she didnt pay, they ended up with a lady in wisconsin. i was just the messenger left to check on them for her since she was going to maine.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well.... That was a very entertaining ten minutes of my life. 









Speedy, honestly... Behave yourself. 
Bully. 
I have a spanking smiley... and I'm NOT afraid to use it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I got a headache from reading all that. First off, if you are a trainer, don't blab in public about clients, paid or unpaid, shut up, ride/train and build your reputation, even the freebees can be advertisements. People with unbroke horses and moving about from pillar to post, really don't have the time or resources for them and they tend to end up in someone elses control. All I can say is I hope the idyllic horse rescue is real and the rest of you take up with Breyer horses instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I forgot AP please give Stang all the info you do have on where the colt ended up, stop her ranting elsewhere that he was stolen.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

golden horse said:


> oh, i forgot ap please give stang all the info you do have on where the colt ended up, stop her ranting elsewhere that he was stolen.


 seriously?????


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> seriously?????


Yes seriously.......



> *i really need to vent! (update!)*
> 
> ok for starters... i am SO sorry im about to seem very "****y" im beyond appalled at the behaviour of people! also let it be known that while writing this i am saying every possible swear word in my head
> 
> ...


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, just wow...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd like to know where the horse REALLY went.....one minute it's on 500 acres of rolling pasture with other horses at some tranquil rescue.....the next it's at an auction yard waiting for the Miami Export........EXPORT.....hmmmm...


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Tell you one thing, it definately doesn't make either one look at all professional. It's one thing if it's between "friends", but it's completely different when businesses are involved and venting on a public forum...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is anyone else confused or is it just me?:think:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Is anyone else confused or is it just me?:think:


Ya it's confusing.....because there's two stories that in no way line up at all.....as Dr Phil would say 'one of y'all is not telling the truth here'.....


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> Tell you one thing, it definately doesn't make either one look at all professional. It's one thing if it's between "friends", but it's completely different when businesses are involved and venting on a public forum...


 
You took the words right out of my mouth. This doesn't make either one look better then the other. I can't say I can believe either one of their stories. I'm sure there is some truth in both, but this needs to be sorted out in private.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Enough has been said from both sides. This thread is now closed by the decision of the Moderating team.


----------

